# RYDERZ CNC caprice arms comp & street



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

cnc cut lowrider strong A arms for a g-body or cadi. since we specialize in car dancing, you know they are very strong. the street ones are built out of 1/4 steel, and the comps can be made out of up to 1/2 (the sides). when u plate your stock arms they are basically 3/8 thick anyways. NO CORE CHARGES..!

what do u think. these r comp.









street (left) comp (right)


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Post pics of the bottom of the arms. it's hard to tell in the pic (I'm on my blackberry) do you add a gusset to the the sides by the balljoint or is it just an hard edge? Looks good bro


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

nice work!!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

price


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

im loading the bottom pics now, and they will start at just 150.00 a pair


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 13 2010, 05:43 PM~18802990
> *cnc cut lowrider strong A arms for a g-body or cadi. since we specialize in car dancing, you know they are very strong. the street ones are built out of 1/4 steel, and the comps can be made out of up to 1/2 (the sides). when u plate your stock arms they are basically 3/8 thick anyways. NO CORE CHARGES..!
> 
> what do u think. these r comp.
> ...



for a set, with balljoints (unbreakable), and bushings it would be 450.00 (comp). u would need to swap your bar, or send me the bars and ill put them on for you.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

we r also building these a arms out of stainless. i haven't built a set yet, but i do so much work with stainless that its no problem. we cut and bend it all n house. so we will start that shortly.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

shit, this is a great idea, these would be great for my Cut


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 13 2010, 05:59 PM~18803120
> *Post pics of the bottom of the arms. it's hard to tell in the pic (I'm on my blackberry) do you add a gusset to the the sides by the balljoint or is it just an hard edge? Looks good bro
> *


this is the competition arm


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Those look nearly indestructable! Nice work, too bad you don't make 'em for a '73 Connie,lol.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thats fucking sick are they made so that the ball joints dont bind on lock up or lay?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 14 2010, 03:06 PM~18811665
> *thats fucking sick are they made so that the ball joints dont bind on lock up or lay?
> *


we r limiting the lockup with the tubing in the middle. they r built to max out the ball joint in both directions.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Great idea! Can't wait to see what they look like in stainless :cheesy:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here is the arm before its welded.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## brad4372 (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! Looks great and a great idea!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brad4372_@Oct 15 2010, 06:41 PM~18822707
> *Very nice! Looks great and a great idea!
> *


cool. thanks..!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

John can u make something like this one off for the towncars upper a arms that would be bad ass.. 95-97


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Fucken nice bro ! :wow:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Oct 15 2010, 08:39 PM~18823678
> *John can u make something like this one off for the towncars upper a arms that would be bad ass.. 95-97
> *



we can, but the tube arms r the way to go. its your choice. we can make these arms for almost any car, and we plan too..!


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Oct 15 2010, 09:39 PM~18823678
> *John can u make something like this one off for the towncars upper a arms that would be bad ass.. 95-97
> *



I was thinking since he said Cadi as well and you can use Cadi arms on towncars 98-02 that these would work, with the same mod's you had to do with the original Cadi arms.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:thumbsup: what is the extension on these compared to stock arms and do you offer different amounts?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 16 2010, 08:24 AM~18826283
> *I was thinking since he said Cadi as well and you can use Cadi arms on towncars 98-02 that these would work, with the same mod's you had to do with the original Cadi arms.
> *


yes they are almost the same. like i said we plan on making them for all cars. it sucks going to the junk yard to find replacements. i was just trying to come up with a quick, and cheap solution. i can do them quicker if u would like. at the moment we r working on the lowers.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 16 2010, 09:20 AM~18826489
> *:thumbsup: what is the extension on these compared to stock arms and do you offer different amounts?
> *


the extension on the ones we have been posting is a 1 1/2. i can make any length you need.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

looking good bro glad to see it up and running


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 19 2010, 05:50 PM~18854504
> *looking good bro glad to see it up and running
> *



cool, cool. thanks brian. people r really buying these things up. we have made 14 pairs in the last few days. thanks layitlow, and all my fellow riders.!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's get back to coming up with something for the Lincoln towncars out there 95-97


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 19 2010, 03:49 PM~18853493
> *the extension on the ones we have been posting is a 1 1/2. i can make any length you need.
> *


Just got mine looks kick ass just got to get them chrome. Thanks Homie.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA SHOCKER_@Oct 21 2010, 09:36 PM~18876345
> *Just got mine looks kick ass just got to get them chrome. Thanks Homie.
> *



cool ,thanks bro. we here at ryderz try are best, and offer the best prices.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Commemorations for doing something different that makes sense. Should go over well since its a better product, but still the familiar look lowriders are used to.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Oct 21 2010, 06:31 PM~18874452
> *Let's get back to coming up with something for the Lincoln towncars out there 95-97
> *


well Ron sells a good idea for the Lincolns. his ball joint bolt on extension works good. we r working on the lincoln arms at the moment. i need a Lincoln to test the arms on.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 22 2010, 04:05 PM~18882875
> *well Ron sells a good idea for the Lincolns. his ball joint bolt on extension works good. we r working on the lincoln arms at the moment. i need a Lincoln to test the arms on.
> *


Well John I have everything else u make on my car I will try them out for u. And I do have Rons upper Aarm extension right now. But I was wanting something custom from u brother.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Oct 22 2010, 04:15 PM~18882961
> *Well John I have everything else u make on my car I will try them out for u. And I do have Rons upper Aarm extension right now. But I was wanting something custom from u brother.
> *



ok cool. ill get back on the design for the Lincoln. i had to do a couple days of doc appointments, but back now.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

those arms look bad ass nice job i can wait to see them in stainless i might have to get some of those


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 26 2010, 10:39 AM~18912237
> *those arms look bad ass nice job i can wait to see them in stainless i might have to get some of those
> *



ya we think so too. i have the stainless now just need some extra time. we are so busy over here, theres not much extra time. just have to put them on the schedule some time next week.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those look badass :wow:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 26 2010, 01:56 PM~18913813
> *Those look badass :wow:
> *



thanks. we here at ryderz thank all are customers, and all the people that support us. we are here for all are fellow riders for tech or parts any day any time.. john


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

How good will the arms holdup where you put the bushing will it be reinforced since the metal is kinda weak there ? It's just a question don't trip ? Other then that they look good .....


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Oct 27 2010, 06:59 PM~18925931
> *How good will the arms holdup where you put the bushing will it be reinforced since the metal is kinda weak there ? It's just a question don't trip ? Other then that they look good .....
> *



well the metal is thicker in that spot then stock. u figure it is as thick as a plated arm, minus the gap from not getting it tight to the side. then we put a sleeve there that is schedule 40. plus it doesn't have the weakness of the heat zone from welding all the way around it. the few pair we have made, and tested/used have held up fine. if anybody wants a set, we ask what they are building to help figure what thickness metal to use. we can make them as thick as we need to hold up for what ever stress u think is going to be put on them.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

these will fit a caddy aslo right have you thought of a price for the stainless arms?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 31 2010, 11:08 AM~18952528
> *these will fit a caddy aslo right have you thought of a price for the stainless arms?
> *



yes we have them for cadi. stainless hmmmmm..... well the problem is even tho i buy allot of stainless its still pricy. i haven't figured it out yet. they will be at least 400.00 a set(welded, smoothed, ready for polish). polished around 550.00.


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

:0 John you doing anything like this for Impalas?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ked O.P._@Nov 1 2010, 06:32 PM~18961725
> *:0 John you doing anything like this for Impalas?
> *



ya working on that too. these take time to get right. have allot of things to do during the day. at night we try to design. john


----------



## BAYSICK (Apr 7, 2010)

Those a-arms look sick bro can't wait to see how the Impala arms look in stainless. Glad to see the shops doing good homie.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYSICK_@Nov 5 2010, 02:00 AM~18992127
> *Those a-arms look sick bro can't wait to see how the Impala arms look in stainless. Glad to see the shops doing good homie.
> *



thanks bro. ya we think the stainless will be a big hit.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

hey im going to need a few of those arm cause it starting got get costly going to the junk yard, and i have a few people that need them.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Looking good homie!!! Excellent work and customer service!!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay+Nov 8 2010, 07:16 PM~19020016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys. we have been swamped. we keep trying to give quality and good service.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Damn, I need a set of these for my 76 g house, how the lowers looking ?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 9 2010, 04:15 PM~19027507
> *Damn, I need a set of these for my 76 g house, how the lowers looking ?
> *



i haven't finished any lowers other then the g body. im trying to get to them.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Nov 14 2010, 10:14 PM~19068922
> *i haven't finished any lowers other then the g body. im trying to get to them.
> *


How much longer you think? Any idea the price will be on the lowers


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Nov 14 2010, 11:14 PM~19068922
> *i haven't finished any lowers other then the g body. im trying to get to them.
> *


pics? price?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

im sorry, but just been swamped. im also a diesel suspension designer, and builder. i build custom semi frames, and suspensions. lately i have been working on 2 different rigs for 2 different company's and it takes all my time. so between getting the orders, cars, and semi's done i just haven't had the time for R&D on the arms. it is a priority to me, and want some for my car..! i will be back on track n a few days or. if not ill bring another guy on.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

CURIOUS BOUT THE STAINLESS ONES :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I want to order a set please get back to me


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

how much for uppers(G-BODY) street without bushings and balljoints 1 1/2"...
i looked on RYDERZHYDROS site but didnt see these specific cnc cut upper a-arms


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18802990
> *[
> what do u think. these r comp.
> 
> ...


nice idea and quality looks good...

question though, isn't the area where the ball joint bolts up supposed to be "at an angle" so when they are mounted on car, that area is parallel to ground? those look like they will be at angle when mounted on car... any thoughts?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they are at the same angles as the stock items they were dimensioned after. I think those are Cadillac arms


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

not hatin or talkin shit, but if the lower area where ball joint bolts up is parallel to the top plate, than they wont be at the correct angle/pitch no? and i beleive cadillac and g-body both are design similar, no?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2010, 08:30 PM~19137485
> *I want to order a set please get back to me
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1rana3_@Nov 23 2010, 03:56 PM~19145147
> *how much for uppers(G-BODY) street without bushings and balljoints 1 1/2"...
> i looked on RYDERZHYDROS site but didnt see these specific cnc cut upper a-arms
> *


i havnt posted any thing there yet. right now im just building a set at a time. if i post them then i probly wouldnt be able to keep up with the orders. if u would like i can take your order.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 23 2010, 04:07 PM~19145219
> *nice idea and quality looks good...
> 
> question though, isn't the area where the ball joint bolts up supposed to be "at an angle" so when they are mounted on car, that area is parallel to ground? those look like they will be at angle when mounted on car...  any thoughts?
> *



we matched all the angles in the stock arms. we have tested them out on a regal and s10. they work great.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 24 2010, 03:14 PM~19154444
> *not hatin or talkin shit, but if the lower area where ball joint bolts up is parallel to the top plate, than they wont be at the correct angle/pitch no? and i beleive cadillac and g-body both are design similar, no?
> *


yes, both arms have a factory angle, and so does are's. those pics just dont do alot of justice.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Looking good homie....how's the lowers coming?


----------



## Rony420 (Jan 8, 2010)

i can test out the 95-97 towncar arms for ya ;-) i can send u back the core too....


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Nov 25 2010, 12:51 AM~19157802
> *yes, both arms have a factory angle, and so does are's. those pics just dont do alot of justice.
> *



sweet... good job, they look good !!! allways wondered when someone was gunna actually build/sell like this, even g-bodys wont be around for ever !!!


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

whats the max height on hopping ur car with the street arms?????? :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1rana3_@Nov 26 2010, 09:13 AM~19168141
> *whats the max height on hopping ur car with the street arms??????  :biggrin:
> *



we haven't hopped with the street arms. the truck we put those on only 3 wheels and snaps up hard.they are stronger then stock. if i was building a hopper i would use the comp arms.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:wow: These are really nice bro :thumbsup:
How much for some comp caprice uppers polished no bushing no balljoints??


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 26 2010, 08:02 PM~19171641
> *:wow: These are really nice bro :thumbsup:
> How much for some comp caprice uppers polished no bushing no balljoints??
> *



300.00 arms no balljoints no bushings.


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here r some pieces we just cut out. its for a g-body axle, and 1 of 2 comp arms.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH ARE THE PLATES TO WRAP AXLES ? ALSO DO YOU MAKE BALL JOINT EXTENDERS FOR TOWN CARS (95-97) ? I WANNA HAVE A 2" TUCK HOW ABOUT TRAILING ARM DROP DOWNS ? LMK


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

any for a 75 caprice? if so how much?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 12 2010, 08:47 PM~19311253
> *HOW MUCH ARE THE PLATES TO WRAP AXLES ? ALSO DO YOU MAKE BALL JOINT EXTENDERS FOR TOWN CARS (95-97) ? I WANNA HAVE A 2" TUCK HOW ABOUT TRAILING ARM DROP DOWNS ? LMK
> *



the axle plates start at 120.00 plus shipping. i make ball joint extensions for Lincoln, but mine weld on. the drop downs are 50.00 shipped. as long as u r in USA.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 12 2010, 02:39 PM~19308070
> *here r some pieces we just cut out. its for a g-body axle, and 1 of 2 comp arms.
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU SELL THOSE ARMS AS AN ASSEMBLE/WELD YOUR SELF KIT, NEED SOME FOR A G-BODY WITH A MINIMUM EXTENSION LIKE 1/2 INCH


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

TOP


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 13 2010, 08:00 PM~19318969
> *the axle plates start at 120.00 plus shipping. i make ball joint extensions for Lincoln, but mine weld on. the drop downs are 50.00 shipped. as long as u r in USA.
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE LINCOLN EXTENDERS ?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 15 2010, 09:02 AM~19332286
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE LINCOLN EXTENDERS ?
> *



60.00 plus 10.00 to ship.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 13 2010, 11:30 PM~19321197
> *CAN YOU SELL THOSE ARMS AS AN ASSEMBLE/WELD YOUR SELF KIT, NEED SOME FOR A G-BODY WITH A MINIMUM EXTENSION LIKE 1/2 INCH
> *



ya, i just need to shorten the drawing a little to match that length. just keep n mind the time is in cutting them and forming, not so much welding. u would save 25.00 a arm. so 250.00 plus shipping.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 15 2010, 01:54 PM~19334495
> *60.00 plus 10.00 to ship.
> *


GOT ANY PICS OF THEM ? COULD YOU POP HOLES IN THEM BY ANY CHANCE SO I COULD JUST BOLT EM ON ?


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 15 2010, 01:54 PM~19334495
> *60.00 plus 10.00 to ship.
> *


Pics of these would be great.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 15 2010, 04:34 PM~19335850
> *Pics of these would be great.
> *



i dont think i snaped any pics of the ones i did. let me see what i can find


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

another set ready for installation..!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here's a set built with unbreakables and bushings. going on a hopper..


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here r some new snaps.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Can I get a price on the uppers for my 76 caprice, comp set?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

just out of curiosity wouldn't using these arms on a g body tweak out the alignment even more than just an extended a arm since the g body arms have the ball joint offset forward?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2010, 09:21 PM~19357282
> *Can I get a price on the uppers for my 76 caprice, comp set?
> *



300 for the arms. 450.00 with ball joints and bushings.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 17 2010, 09:23 PM~19357300
> *just out of curiosity wouldn't using these arms on a g body tweak out the alignment even more than just an extended a arm since the g body arms have the ball joint offset forward?
> *


keep in mind that we chose the extension. we set the angle of the ball joint. these arms were built for one reason. a car with hydros. now take a stock set and extend them. all u have is a factory drawn out a arm with pieces of metal to make them longer. now the setting are wrong from the factory because the arm was never intended to be that long.

now u say "tweak out the alignment" what is that u are referring to.? the ball joint placement on a stock g body arm isn't the way to go. the offset (ball joint) on a caprice arm allows more lift, witch n return lets u put more coil.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 18 2010, 09:27 AM~19360289
> *keep in mind that we chose the extension. we set the angle of the ball joint. these arms were built for one reason. a car with hydros. now take a stock set and extend them. all u have is a factory drawn out a arm with pieces of metal to make them longer. now the setting are wrong from the factory because the arm was never intended to be that long.
> 
> now u say "tweak out the alignment" what is that u are referring to.?  the ball joint placement on a stock g body arm isn't the way to go. the offset (ball joint) on a caprice arm allows more lift, witch n return lets u put more coil.
> *


i know that we screw up the alignment anyway, I'm just asking because i see the difference in the g body arms seems like using these will aslo affect the caster. just asking by no means knocking on your design, arms look badass. I'm just asking, so with stock caprice arms compared to 1" extended g body arms you would get more lift out of the caprice arms?


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 17 2010, 09:16 PM~19357252
> *here r some new snaps.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey john whats up my arms holding up well. how much for a rear end weld on renforcment like this for a cuttlass.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 17 2010, 05:57 PM~19354564
> *another set ready for installation..!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 18 2010, 01:05 PM~19361292
> *i know that we screw up the alignment anyway, I'm just asking because i see the difference in the g body arms seems like using these will aslo affect the caster. just asking by no means knocking on your design, arms look badass. I'm just asking, so with stock caprice arms compared to 1" extended g body arms you would get more lift out of the caprice arms?
> *



yes the caprice would give u more lift. it is a inch longer, but the offset of the ball joint on that arm really helps out.

i didn't take that wrong. thanks for the props. i just took it as another question. no biggy. if u arn't trying to hop 60 inches, and just want a nice look. u can put the caprice arm with no extension and be good.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 17 2010, 10:16 PM~19357252
> *here r some new snaps.
> 
> 
> ...


i have never noticed this till the other day but it would seem that when you renforce upper a arms and cut the center section out (where the bump stop was) instead of the arm bottoming out on the center of the spring poket the stress point is moved to the back of the arm thus instead of the stress being distributed to the front and rear of the cross bar its now all on the back it seems like it would put a lot of stress on the ears of the a arm and the ears on the frame. i know that chains solve this problem but so many people are aganst chains. any input?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppen98+Dec 20 2010, 07:50 PM~19379854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that solves that


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

hell yeah


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

damb i need some arms


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

GO CARTS NEED WISHBONES TOO.

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

can you get at least 40" to 50" hop with the street arms without them bending and messing up????.. :uh: :0


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1rana3_@Dec 23 2010, 12:38 PM~19403676
> *can you get at least 40" to 50" hop with the street arms without them bending and messing up????..    :uh:    :0
> *



i would have to say no. they are thicker in material, but the strength for the ball joint section isn't there. not like the comp arms.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 22 2010, 12:18 PM~19393814
> *GO CARTS NEED WISHBONES TOO.
> 
> BEFORE
> ...


Needs switches


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

well comps it is  :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 15 2010, 07:32 PM~18822644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R THESE FOR A CADDY? WITH THE BALL JOINT OUT FALL LIKE THAT,WON'T IT BEND WITH OUT A GUSSET LIKE THE G BODY ONES? JUSS A ? THEY LOOK GOOD DON'T GET ME WRONG,JUSS COMPARING THE TOO THATS ALL


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Dec 24 2010, 10:21 AM~19410854
> *R THESE FOR A CADDY? WITH THE BALL JOINT OUT FALL LIKE THAT,WON'T IT BEND WITH OUT A GUSSET LIKE THE G BODY ONES? JUSS A ? THEY LOOK GOOD DON'T GET ME WRONG,JUSS COMPARING THE TOO THATS ALL
> *



no u r right. they are for a cadi, and they could bend if u were to try to do alot of inches. the stock ones hold when u just plate the top. so these are twice as thick as factory, so the strength is there, just not for mad hopping. we offer 2 types of arms. street / comp.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

since almost every order we get is right around 300.00. to start off the new year, any order over 299.00 will get FREE SHIPPING..! on any kits, plates, suspension, axle... u name it it ships free with a purchase of 299.00 or more. starting 12/30/2010


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 30 2010, 06:52 PM~19461543
> *since almost every order we get is right around 300.00. to start off the new year, any order over 299.00 will get FREE SHIPPING..! on any kits, plates, suspension, axle... u name it it ships free with a purchase of 299.00 or more. starting 12/30/2010
> *


Once again a good brother given good deals. John thanks again for the pics of the towncar lastnight.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 30 2010, 07:12 PM~19461685
> *Once again a good brother given good deals. John thanks again for the pics of the towncar lastnight.
> *



sure no prob.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

this is a cnc cut plated arm for the new dancer comming out soon.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

You have any more progress pic of the Mazda.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 8 2011, 06:21 PM~19542567
> *You have any more progress pic of the Mazda.
> *



its done as far as fabrication. i had to stop on the build to make room for some jobs i got coming in. its not here at the shop no more. im planning on getting it done in a month or so. it sucks but i have bills like everyone else.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 31 2010, 03:41 PM~19469935
> *this is a cnc cut plated arm for the new dancer comming out soon.
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a set up like that for my mini?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 27 2010, 09:38 PM~19435038
> *no u r right. they are for a cadi, and they could bend if u were to try to do alot of inches. the stock ones hold when u just plate the top. so these are twice as thick as factory, so the strength is there, just not for mad hopping. we offer 2 types of arms. street / comp.
> *


KOOL.. I WAS JUSS SAY N CUZZ MY BRO DID THAT ON A 66 HE HAD BACK IN THE DAYS "HE XTEND EM FROM THE BALLJOINT N THEY BENT JUSS WIT THE PRESSURE. GOOD SHIT THO..... :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 13 2010, 06:43 PM~18802990
> *cnc cut lowrider strong A arms for a g-body or cadi. since we specialize in car dancing, you know they are very strong. the street ones are built out of 1/4 steel, and the comps can be made out of up to 1/2 (the sides). when u plate your stock arms they are basically 3/8 thick anyways. NO CORE CHARGES..!
> 
> what do u think. these r comp.
> ...


Two quick questions , How are the bushings held in? And do you plan on doing any impala uppers like this?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jan 9 2011, 07:54 PM~19550801
> *Two quick questions ,  How are the bushings held in?  And do you plan on doing any impala uppers like this?
> *



they press in like the stock ones. a set for the impalas is in the works. there is alot of time in these arms.


----------



## BAYSICK (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey dog that rear on that Mazda looks sick. Looking foward to see it in action.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYSICK_@Jan 11 2011, 11:46 AM~19566301
> *Hey dog that rear on that Mazda looks sick. Looking foward to see it in action.
> *



THANKS..! we r really busting ass on it.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ked O.P._@Nov 1 2010, 06:32 PM~18961725
> *:0 John you doing anything like this for Impalas?
> *


Have you got a plate set for 65-68 impala frames? Need a set for stress points and a plate for the belly to use as a scrape plate. :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Jan 12 2011, 05:33 PM~19578123
> *Have you got a plate set for 65-68 impala frames? Need a set for stress points and a plate for the belly to use as a scrape plate. :biggrin:
> *



i have alot of pieces for those frames. just need to know how much of the frame u r wanting to do..?


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:59 AM~19619722
> *i have alot of pieces for those frames. just need to know how much of the frame u r wanting to do..?
> *


Just reinforcement plates for the stress points on the frame and a thick plate for the belly to scrape


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Jan 18 2011, 12:09 PM~19629924
> *Just reinforcement plates for the stress points on the frame and a thick plate for the belly to scrape
> *


ok, so front/bottom(thicker) chestplate, outside frame under a arms, back bends 200.00 plus shipping.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jan 18 2011, 02:32 PM~19631124
> *ok, so front/bottom(thicker) chestplate, outside frame under a arms, back bends 200.00 plus shipping.
> *


:thumbsup: pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Jan 18 2011, 06:35 PM~19633199
> *:thumbsup: pm sent  :biggrin:
> *



i didnt get anything bro.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

we r going to do a tax special on the comp arms. 300.00 with ball joints (unbreakable) and bushings, with free shipping (in USA). if live outside the usa we will put a credit on the shipping price. so hows that..? we dont have the a arm bars. if u want us to put them on for u, u will need to send them to us. if not the arms will come with all the parts. u will need to assemble.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 17 2011, 09:49 AM~19892217
> *we r going to do a tax special on the comp arms. 300.00 with ball joints (unbreakable) and bushings, with free shipping (in USA). if live outside the usa we will put a credit on the shipping price. so hows that..? we dont have the a arm bars. if u want us to put them on for u, u will need to send them to us. if not the arms will come with all the parts. u will need to assemble.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 4 u john :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:wow: :0 :cheesy: TTT ryders  :yes: :h5:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

would it be best to order from your website or just send you a pm with what all I need, cause some things isnt on the website, like lincoln extension's....... lmk asap I need this stuff here soon...


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Just pm him on here and he'll get back to you right a way. Or just call him RYDERZ HYDRAULICS 661-344-0562


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 17 2011, 09:49 AM~19892217
> *we r going to do a tax special on the comp arms. 300.00 with ball joints (unbreakable) and bushings, with free shipping (in USA). if live outside the usa we will put a credit on the shipping price. so hows that..? we dont have the a arm bars. if u want us to put them on for u, u will need to send them to us. if not the arms will come with all the parts. u will need to assemble.
> 
> 
> ...


Man GOOD ass deal here!! U got anything for the 96 towncars yet...


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Feb 19 2011, 10:03 PM~19912163
> *Just pm him on here and he'll get back to you right a way. Or just call him RYDERZ HYDRAULICS 661-344-0562
> *


 :cheesy: thanks...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 17 2011, 11:49 AM~19892217
> *we r going to do a tax special on the comp arms. 300.00 with ball joints (unbreakable) and bushings, with free shipping (in USA). if live outside the usa we will put a credit on the shipping price. so hows that..? we dont have the a arm bars. if u want us to put them on for u, u will need to send them to us. if not the arms will come with all the parts. u will need to assemble.
> 
> 
> ...


what up John? this is Gary from Austin Tx i want some of these arms, im ready for my in store credit :biggrin: i'll call you sometime this week ok.


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

do you have or make any arms for 58-64 impalas lower & upper
pics if any or how much upper ext 1''


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

SO THATS 300 SHIPPED TO 20602 WITH BUSHING'S AND BALL JOINT ???


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

ok i havnt really been ready just looking at pics, u do uppers and lowers or just uppers.
i got a 84 caprice looking for uppers and lowers. street with unbreakables and bushings. are they extended or not, cause i dont really like the pitbull look, i dont have a hopper. im a lay and play and 3 wheeler. get at me with a price. thanks in advance


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eloco mando_@Feb 20 2011, 06:41 PM~19918425
> *do you have or make any arms for 58-64 impalas lower & upper
> pics if any or how much  upper ext 1''
> *



no not yet. im trying to get to that. just not enough time in the day. i over see and build almost every order. so its on my to do list.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Feb 19 2011, 11:33 AM~19909796
> *would it be best to order from your website or just send you a pm with what all I need, cause some things isnt on the website, like lincoln extension's....... lmk asap I need this stuff here soon...
> *



just hit me up. i havnt put them on the web site yet. i want to make sure we can keep up with the orders. just let me know when your ready.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Feb 22 2011, 01:04 AM~19930573
> *ok i havnt really been ready just looking at pics, u do uppers and lowers or just uppers.
> i got a 84 caprice looking for uppers and lowers. street with unbreakables and bushings. are they extended or not, cause i dont really like the pitbull look, i dont have a hopper. im a lay and play and 3 wheeler. get at me with a price. thanks in advance
> *



pm sent


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Feb 22 2011, 03:04 AM~19930573
> *ok i havnt really been ready just looking at pics, u do uppers and lowers or just uppers.
> i got a 84 caprice looking for uppers and lowers. street with unbreakables and bushings. are they extended or not, cause i dont really like the pitbull look, i dont have a hopper. im a lay and play and 3 wheeler. get at me with a price. thanks in advance
> *


i myself am looking for something like this..a little extended is ok but tired of wearing my tires out..how much.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Feb 22 2011, 06:40 PM~19935745
> *i myself am looking for something like this..a little extended is ok but tired of wearing my tires out..how much.
> *



its 300.00 shipped.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:biggrin: RYDERS STRAIGHT TO THE TOP


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 13 2010, 06:43 PM~18802990
> *cnc cut lowrider strong A arms for a g-body or cadi. since we specialize in car dancing, you know they are very strong. the street ones are built out of 1/4 steel, and the comps can be made out of up to 1/2 (the sides). when u plate your stock arms they are basically 3/8 thick anyways. NO CORE CHARGES..!
> 
> what do u think. these r comp.
> ...


IF I ORDER THE STREET ONE. DO U GRIND THEM SMOOTH LIKE THE COMP ONES. AND HOW MUCH DURING TAX SEASON


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 24 2011, 05:47 PM~19952979
> *IF I ORDER THE STREET ONE. DO U GRIND THEM SMOOTH LIKE THE COMP ONES. AND HOW MUCH DURING TAX SEASON
> *



the street ones are 150.00. they dont come grinded or smothed. if u want them smothed for chrome it would be 25.00 a arm. so 200.00 plus shipping.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT For The Homie John & Ryderz !!!


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

how much for a set shipped to 60804
street 1 1/2 ext molded for 84 regal


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

TTT 4 JOHN n the boys at ryders :wave:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 27 2011, 05:27 PM~19974236
> *TTT 4 JOHN n the boys at ryders  :wave:
> *



its almost your time..!


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Just got my Comp arms they look amazing. TTT homie right where you belong! !


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

CANT WAIT TO GET MINE. IM A LIL EXCITED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## H00D-BARBER (Dec 28, 2010)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Mar 2 2011, 06:27 PM~20000374
> *CANT WAIT TO GET MINE. IM A LIL EXCITED!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x 2


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eloco mando_@Feb 27 2011, 05:14 PM~19974157
> *how much for a set shipped to 60804
> street 1 1/2 ext molded for 84 regal
> *



310.00 shipped


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 4 2011, 01:26 PM~20014652
> *310.00 shipped
> *


How much longer till you start making arms for a 60 to 64 impalas?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 4 2011, 01:38 PM~20015341
> *How much longer till you start making arms for a 60 to 64 impalas?
> *



a week or so. im doing the 69 style now.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

have you made any of the stainless ones yet?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 5 2011, 09:53 PM~20025030
> *have you made any of the stainless ones yet?
> *



no not yet. im afraid they will cost to much. most wont want to spend the cash. if anybody is serious they can pm me.


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 14 2010, 10:23 AM~18809512
> *im loading the bottom pics now, and they will start at just 150.00 a pair
> *


WOW... :wow: :0


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Mar 5 2011, 10:28 PM~20025234
> *WOW... :wow:  :0
> *



i was talking about the bottom of the uppers. someone wanted to see what they look like.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

DO U MAKE THE BALLJOINT EXTENDERS FOR 95' & UP TOWNCARS??


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Mar 5 2011, 11:55 PM~20025681
> *DO U MAKE THE BALLJOINT EXTENDERS FOR 95' & UP TOWNCARS??
> *



yes but mine weld on. they are 75.00 plus shipping.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

i wanted to try something for all my fellow riders...

i was thinking about starting a raffle but what gets u in the raffle is just purchasing parts from us like normal. it wouldn't matter what you bought, if u place a order from us, then u will be put in a raffle for a set of comp arms. just the arms no parts, and the winner would be responsible for shipping. the only thing different about the arms is they would have my logo on the top plate. if the winner wanted us to assemble the arms they would need to supply the parts. the symbol in the arms would let u know they were the winner, and i would post it as well.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 5 2011, 05:53 PM~20023634
> *a week or so. im doing the 69 style now.
> *


 :wow: ur a good man JOHN :biggrin: can,t wait  yes i can :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT for the homie John! Excellent product and customer service!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:27 PM~20028434
> *yes but mine weld on. they are 75.00 plus shipping.
> *


can u make them the bolt on kind? :happysad:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:27 PM~20028434
> *yes but mine weld on. they are 75.00 plus shipping.
> *


o ya kan u post up sum piks?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Mar 7 2011, 02:30 PM~20036336
> *o ya kan u post up sum piks?
> *


i dont have none. isn't really a hot seller. let me look thru all my pics and see if i can dig some up.


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

hey to all my fellow riders. that earthquake in japan put me behind a little bit. i do earthquake products for a living. i also build earthquake simulators. one of my simulators need maintenance down south and i have been running to and from San Diego the last couple of days. so im leaving again and will be back tomorrow afternoon. i got allot of the shipments out, but there a couple that i didn't finish. they will go out this week for sure. im very sorry for the delay... John (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*real nice work !!*


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here is some pics of a setup i put together that 100% showtime parts. polished and chrome.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

i have probly a dozen showtime end caps that dont have the S, but there the same style if any body needs them.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 6 2011, 03:34 PM~20028832
> *i wanted to try something for all my fellow riders...
> 
> i was thinking about starting a raffle but what gets u in the raffle is just purchasing parts from us like normal. it wouldn't matter what you bought, if u place a order from us, then u will be put in a raffle for a set of comp arms. just the arms no parts, and the winner would be responsible for shipping. the only thing different about the arms is they would have my logo on the top plate. if the winner wanted us to assemble the arms they would need to supply the parts. the symbol in the arms would let u know they were the winner, and i would post it as well.
> ...


*How much for a set like these for a cutlass?*


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE...


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here is a couple axle's i just did for a hopper, and a street car.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THIS WOULD LOOK NICE UNDER MY TOWNCAR HINT HINT HINT HINT HINT..LOL LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks to all me fellow riders for the business, but im afraid that free shipping has a come to a end. everything else is still the same, and on good size orders i will give a shipping credit... thanks john


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 31 2011, 05:32 PM~20230212
> *thanks to all me fellow riders for the business, but im afraid that free shipping has a come to a end. everything else is still the same, and on good size orders i will give a shipping credit... thanks  john
> *


  BIG JOHN any news on my parts homie or how there comming along :wave:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Apr 1 2011, 01:24 PM~20236977
> *  BIG JOHN any news on my parts homie or how there comming along  :wave:
> *



i got the design done, but i dont like the angle of the ball joint. i was on a roll untill the orders came in on my other side of income. i plan on getting back on them this week. so not to much longer. i really appreciate your Patience.. john


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Apr 2 2011, 05:16 PM~20243956
> *i got the design done, but i dont like the angle of the ball joint. i was on a roll untill the orders came in on my other side of income. i plan on getting back on them this week. so not to much longer. i really appreciate your Patience.. john
> *


THANKS BIG JOHN u the man  :biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 17 2011, 09:49 AM~19892217
> *we r going to do a tax special on the comp arms. 300.00 with ball joints (unbreakable) and bushings, with free shipping (in USA). if live outside the usa we will put a credit on the shipping price. so hows that..? we dont have the a arm bars. if u want us to put them on for u, u will need to send them to us. if not the arms will come with all the parts. u will need to assemble.
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE BAD ASS, I WANT A FEW SETS :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR MY NINJA JOHN


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## brad4372 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great stuff! I need a pair of the street arms for an s10 and a 91 caprice both with a 1" ext. Thanks and keep up the great work


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:tears: :wave:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brad4372_@Apr 13 2011, 05:55 PM~20332121
> *Great stuff! I need a pair of the street arms for an s10 and a 91 caprice both with a 1" ext. Thanks and keep up the great work
> *



just let me know when u r ready... i am.! john


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

4 THE BOYS AT RYDERZ TTT


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

we just another great deal on steel. i can now do full frame kits for 650.00 on g body and 700.00 for impala. im not sure for how long, atleast untill the deal on steel stops. that will also alow me to do the cnc comp arms for 300.00 free shipping again. for g body or caddy. so we are ready when you are..! thanks.. RYDERZ


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

How much for the G Body Comps Grinded with 5/16th sides


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

anyone have these arms on there car yet? wanna see a pic


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

there would be 50.00 difference. i just need to go buy the steel, cut it, bend it, weld it, and smooth it.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT for John, great quality work. I got swing by to check out that lower a arm, been real busy but work is dieing down so ill hit you up this week some time


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Any chance you will be doing early lincolns? I got an 82 baby Lincoln?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

we just put the caprice arm on those. just swap the bar like on the others.


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

do you make street arms for a 65 impala?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

sebas65impalass said:


> do you make street arms for a 65 impala?


im still working on those. almost done.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

we have had a great response with these comp arms. these arms are computer built, pro welded, and made out of 1/4 steel. we have had these on hoppers,dancers, and showcars. if you would like a set and dont have all the cash. hit me up, i wouldnt mind making a deal with u. u wont know unless u ask.! john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

HYPNOTIC87 said:


> THESE ARE BAD ASS, I WANT A FEW SETS :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

So how much is it shipped? Im looking for some 1.25 inch extended a arms for my big body... And do u have a complete finished product yet?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

93Brougham530 said:


> So how much is it shipped? Im looking for some 1.25 inch extended a arms for my big body... And do u have a complete finished product yet?


they have been finished. if u mean with the bars, i dont have them. if i try to buy a arm bars they want alot of money for them. i would have to sell the arms with bars for 550.00. so i just let the buyer put there old ones on. if u r refuring to something eles, then please explain. john


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I read just the first page on ur thread, i thought it was barely started yesterday... My bad... Lol... But yea im interested in a set for my big body... Do u have a set of a arms 1.25 inches or u need mine???


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

93Brougham530 said:


> I read just the first page on ur thread, i thought it was barely started yesterday... My bad... Lol... But yea im interested in a set for my big body... Do u have a set of a arms 1.25 inches or u need mine???


we make them to be 1.50 extended. u really dont want nothing less. as the car stays lifted in caves in a little. plus u can always shim them in 3/16 of a inch if need be. i think thats the way to go. if not let me know, i would need to change the program. there in stock ready to weld, and smoth for chrome.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

HELLRAISER said:


> we just put the caprice arm on those. just swap the bar like on the others.


So the chevy balljoint bolts to the Lincoln spindal?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

HELLRAISER said:


> we make them to be 1.50 extended. u really dont want nothing less. as the car stays lifted in caves in a little. plus u can always shim them in 3/16 of a inch if need be. i think thats the way to go. if not let me know, i would need to change the program. there in stock ready to weld, and smoth for chrome.


Ok how much for an 1.50 in a arms chrome?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

93Brougham530 said:


> Ok how much for an 1.50 in a arms chrome?


 
the arms are 300.00 im not doing chrome. those guys to take to long and are to expensive.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

509Rider said:


> So the chevy balljoint bolts to the Lincoln spindal?


????


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

509Rider said:


> ????


yes, on the lincoln spindal, u just dont put that side ways bolt. u bolt it normal like a chevy. u use the little 3/4 nuts. double them up is best.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks homie


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

509Rider said:


> Thanks homie


YEP NO PROB..!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Take it to the top fir some bad ass arms


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

g body 83 cuttie? ky


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

elca on ten switch said:


> g body 83 cuttie? ky


300.00 shipped.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

elca on ten switch said:


> g body 83 cuttie? ky


got any pics of the frnt view of a g body with the arms on?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

elca on ten switch said:


> got any pics of the frnt view of a g body with the arms on?


ya, what is your email. ill send that way. cool..? john


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey brother John and the rydarz boys how you legends going 
i've been of for a while but im back now talk to you soon
SHOWTIME cool Congrats


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey wassup homie i wanted to see how much you will do me a reinforcment plate for the axle of my g body maybe with a couple lil designs nothing major just dnt want it plain shipped to 79701


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

the shipping would be 30.00 on a plain axle plate with basic letters 150.00, 200.00 custom letters with custom design. thanks john


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

god damn these are nice ... my caddy would love em!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

how much for just the plates so i can weld them up with holes cut for ball joints and bushings ....


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

bulletproofdesigns said:


> how much for just the plates so i can weld them up with holes cut for ball joints and bushings ....


well the money is in the metal and time on table. welding them only takes 20 min or so. i will knock off 40.00 so 210.00 plus shipping. the shipping would be cheaper do too the amount of space u will save from them being in a smaller package.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

81cut said:


> Hey wassup homie i wanted to see how much you will do me a reinforcment plate for the axle of my g body maybe with a couple lil designs nothing major just dnt want it plain shipped to 79701


the axlex plate is 150.00 and the shipping is 40.00


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here are some raider arms did.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

those raiders arms are bad ass could you do that but with 69 instead thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That would not be a reinforced arm. More for cosmetic? Looks nice though. Too bad they losing 34-0.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

there double plated so you could hop with them still. notice how you can see the metal through the raider symbol


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I never noticed it


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

i,ld be happy with a plane set thay r bad ass hook us up


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

hello, this is john at ryderz. if u have any question please pm me. i try to answer all the questions on the go and its hard to search the forums on a android phone. the pm's let me go right to messages and i can reply faster that way. we are still open for buisness, we are just swamped. no body can beat are prices. we were the first ones to sell frame kits, cnc arms to the public. so that has made us very busy. there are numbers u can call at the bottom. if we dont answer please leave a measage. thanks.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

new cnc impala arms 58-64 we're working on 65 and up right now!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Bad-ass John, like us your always one step ahead of the game, innovating and coming up with fresh product....

Those arms are killer ,and reinforcement plates kits are by far the best in the game, making it easy for the general public.

I Am *Black Magic Hydraulics*, and we approve this message...HAHA my public campaine speech


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *hahahaha I just had a comment forwarded to me by a customer where someone commented that ANOTHER companies frame plate kits are the "best on the market",... giggle... guess Imma have to post some pics to show the truth
> 
> stay tuned!
> *


HAHAH that was me..... Not funny just true.... You trying your best, I will give you that...Should use your own plasma cutter, instead of out sourcing... Or biting off what other have done..... 


Beating around the bush again...HAHHAHAH


Standing up for a ryder in the game, that is well respected.... And been around _*"Known in the Lowriding community"
*_


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks for all the support. i never said mine were the best. i know u arnt saying i said it. but either way we just try to help everybody. if his are better, then maybe thats y he charges so much for them. idk. we keep are mark up around 25-30%..... john


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> HAHAH that was me..... Not funny just true.... You trying your best, I will give you that...Should use your own plasma cutter, instead of out sourcing... Or biting off what other have done.....
> 
> 
> Beating around the bush again...HAHHAHAH
> ...


Oh Oh, Shit just got real in here. :drama:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

I need a pair for a 94 bigbody shipped to 93901 ca


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

fidecaddy said:


> I need a pair for a 94 bigbody shipped to 93901 ca


$280 shipped


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

64 Impala trailing arms


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

4th of July Special!!! CNC G-Body or Big Body upper arms $200 plus shipping. Offer good all month!!!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

4th of July Special!!! CNC cut 3/16" G-Body or Big Body upper arms $200 plus shipping. Offer good all month!!!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

John I'm needing 64 impala stuff got any specials on them.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Bad-ass John, like us your always one step ahead of the game, innovating and coming up with fresh product....
> 
> Those arms are killer ,and reinforcement plates kits are by far the best in the game, making it easy for the general public.
> 
> I Am *Black Magic Hydraulics*, and we approve this message...HAHA my public campaine speech


:thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> John I'm needing 64 impala stuff got any specials on them.


What do you need?


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

John how much for gbody upper arms 1/4 inch with 1" ext shipped to wichita ks 67230


----------



## 432RIDAZ (Dec 19, 2010)

Do u do upper n lower arms 4 a 1996 blazer.going 2 Bakersfield in December


----------



## 910rida (Jul 24, 2010)

John pm your number i can reach ya


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

How much for some big body cadillac a arms shipped to 84119 and do they come extended?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

*Holiday Special!!!:thumbsup:

*Buy one get the other half off!
(plus shipping on every kit)
You can mix and match kits
*most expensive kit is full price

Great time to buy your kits!
Any questions PM me.

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

HELLRAISER said:


> *Holiday Special!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> *Buy one get the other half off!
> (plus shipping on every kit)
> ...



:nicoderm: *Keep up the good work Brutha....*


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

90's town car arm?
what about extended 1"? 
chrome?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

special_k said:


> 90's town car arm?
> what about extended 1"?
> chrome?


what style do you have. Tube arms? or full body arms?


----------



## onesick_67 (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you guys made a set of a arms for a 67 impala


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

95 caprice uppers, 3/4" extention, raw finish (plan to paint to match the car) shipped to 21225


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

So how much are they xtended bro and how to order? Was wanting some for my Deville 1.5 xstended street


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

Any pics of what you offer for caddy lowers?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

hey whats up everyone sorry havent been on in a while but were still here doing all parts if u need anything give me a call 661-717-4513


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

HELLRAISER said:


> hey whats up everyone sorry havent been on in a while but were still here doing all parts if u need anything give me a call 661-717-4513



Wow!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HELLRAISER said:


> hey whats up everyone sorry havent been on in a while but were still here doing all parts if u need anything give me a call 661-717-4513


:h5: good to hear homie


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

post a picture of a stainless set.....that's what I want.


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

How much for a set of g body extended one inch those are bad ass shipped to 37130 painted


----------



## biglewy805 (Mar 13, 2007)

What's up joe hit me up!


----------



## MR.VEGAS (Aug 25, 2015)

U HAVE ANY LOWER CONTROL ARMS FOR A 66 IMPALA


----------

